# Wifi get Conected but only for 10 sec...



## nick191 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi friends,i have just bought *new* laptop as you can see it in my Sign.

m using *connectify pro As access point* for my Mobile this *works best in my old Hp laptop *but something wrong with this one...
When I connect mobile to Connectify it work good for *First 10 sec but after that it Automatically get disconnected from Connectify but Shows connected in Mobile, after that m no longer able to use Internet on other devices.*
I have tried *other software too *but same problem and tried with *diff mobile *also so the Problem is with my Laptop.
Problem is when I want to *share internet* otherwise *Ad-Hoc work fine* m able to play game in Multiplayer using Wi-Fi.

Please guys help me out...


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 8, 2013)

So, you mean you could easily share internet on your old HP but not on this new Samsung! 
Then probably there's some problem in WiFi. Share your internet using your HP laptop's wifi and see how long can you be connected using the new laptop.


----------



## ratul (Feb 8, 2013)

do you have windows 8??

coz i have a similar problem on my dell, i asked in the dell thread here, seems like no one else is having a problem..
normally, internet would work fine, but whenever i close the lid of laptop (set it to do nothing), or put laptop to sleep/hibernate and then wake up, my laptop shows an icon like this:
*i.imgur.com/PmbD0cW.jpg

i could'nt connect to the network after that, it says "Could not connect", either i have to restart the wifi or reboot the lappy to make it work, normally even when it connects, there're always a huge "Request timed out" pings unless i restart my laptop..

i think there is a problem with windows 8, as i have searched the net, and many are having the problem on windows 8, i have latest drivers from intel's website wireless-n 2230, i have configured wifi power management and removed the tick from "allow windows to save power----", i have disabled VMWare Bridged Protocol (some were having problems with that too), but still the problem persists..


----------



## nick191 (Feb 8, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> So, you mean you could easily share internet on your old HP but not on this new Samsung!
> Then probably there's some problem in WiFi. Share your internet using your HP laptop's wifi and see how long can you be connected using the new laptop.



Dude there is a problem in my Old lappy, there is a Wi-Fi problem, the Button from which I Enable the Wi-Fi is not Working...
And to Check the Wi-Fi problem I have connected my New Lappy to the Mobile's hotspot and it works Well...
I have told before that Ad-HOC by Connectify work like a Charm,I can connect one lappy with another but can't share Internet.



ratul said:


> do you have windows 8??
> 
> coz i have a similar problem on my dell, i asked in the dell thread here, seems like no one else is having a problem..
> normally, internet would work fine, but whenever i close the lid of laptop (set it to do nothing), or put laptop to sleep/hibernate and then wake up, my laptop shows an icon like this:
> ...



Hi Ratul bro good to see you,i have bought S03IN...I hope you have remembered me !
Yes m one Window 8...


----------



## ratul (Feb 8, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Dude there is a problem in my Old lappy, there is a Wi-Fi problem, the Button from which I Enable the Wi-Fi is not Working...
> And to Check the Wi-Fi problem I have connected my New Lappy to the Mobile's hotspot and it works Well...
> I have told before that Ad-HOC by Connectify work like a Charm,I can connect one lappy with another but can't share Internet.
> 
> ...



haha, yeah i remember you, good to see you finally bought a lappy.. 
btw, let's see if anyone has a solution to this problem..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2013)

try after disabling windows 8 firewall.


----------



## ratul (Feb 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try after disabling windows 8 firewall.



I have KIS installed on my system, so Windows Firewall is automatically turned off, and in KIS's firewall setting, i have configured my wifi connection in the "Trusted Group".


----------



## nick191 (Feb 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try after disabling windows 8 firewall.



Tried...no change



ratul said:


> haha, yeah i remember you, good to see you finally bought a lappy..
> btw, let's see if anyone has a solution to this problem..



yeah, finally bought...


----------



## ksbsantoshkumar (Feb 11, 2013)

Please check your Access Point device, may be *mac-address filtering* is enabled. Also check you have enough IP addresses in your *DHCP *setup to provide IPs to all the device.


----------



## ratul (Feb 11, 2013)

ksbsantoshkumar said:


> Please check your Access Point device, may be *mac-address filtering* is enabled. Also check you have enough IP addresses in your *DHCP *setup to provide IPs to all the device.



mac address filtering is disabled, and i just have my laptop, two androids and a desktop connected(LAN), so DHCP server should flush out enough IP's i suppose, and btw, i have permanently assigned IP's for my laptop and desktop in router settings, so IP problems should not be there..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2013)

can you post screenshots of your router dhcp/mac filtering/ip binding pages along with ipconfig /all result of your laptop while connected to router when working fine & when having this problem?


----------



## nick191 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey,anyone have tried with Windows 7 ? Ratul....?


----------



## ratul (Feb 20, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Hey,anyone have tried with Windows 7 ? Ratul....?



nup, i am in no mood of installing windows 7 to test it, what i have done for now is not to hibernate/sleep, rather just shutdown the pc, so now disconnections have slowed down, though connection drops are still there, but it reconnects in 2-3 seconds..


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a similar issue. It turned out that the Wi-Fi won't connect unless the signal is more than 60%[>3Bars/5] Strong.And even if it does , it'll automatically disconnect.

And also make sure that the user-timeout is set to unlimited.[in connectify.]


----------

